# Audi Exclusive Sighting: Titan Gray Audi RS 5 with Significant Interior Customization



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our friends over at the German Audi blog QARSI.de have posted shots of a most interesting RS 5 shot in one of Audi's delivery centers. The car features Titan Gray exterior paint and, interestingly, very significant interior tailoring.

Of course Audi Exclusive can do all sorts of custom work inside a car, from custom colored leather framed floormats to custom stitching or leather colors. This car in particular goes for silver leather segmented wheel, silver stitching throughout and seats with centers done in contrasting silver and black alcantaras. 










Check out more photos of the car after the jump at QARSI.de.

* Full Story *


----------

